

Show HN: Jsonpad, store JSON data and access it via a REST API - basemntunivrse
https://jsonpad.io

======
basemntunivrse
This has been a side project of mine for the last couple of weeks.

It's a really simple JSON database: you can create lists and fill those lists
with chunks of JSON data, all via a REST API.

In many of my projects, I usually find myself repeating the same pattern -
building a database and API that serves JSON - so I figured that a generic
JSON storage system would make things easier.

To be honest, I'm not really sure how useful this will be to anyone, but I'd
love to hear your feedback. Specifically, are there any features that are
missing that would also be 'essential' for this sort of thing?

I've got a few ideas for features that might make it even more useful, for
example:

\- multiple API tokens per account, and the ability to set read/write
permissions (per list, or even per item) for each token.

\- 'typed lists', where each list has an attached 'JSON schema' which gets
checked every time an item is added or modified.

\- sorting/searching, where for each list you can define a set of paths (using
JSON Pointer format), each path would represent a field that can be sorted or
searched on. I'd need to extract the values and index them separately for
sorting/searching to be fast.

Anyway, let me know what you think!

